# (KS) NPC For Hire: Fantasy Races - NPC Cards that look great



## Nathan Smith (May 17, 2017)

The Knights of Vasteel have just launched the second installment of NPC For Hire, the masterfully illustrated tabletop RPG aid. Find elves, demons, dwarves, halflings, and more in the two new editions. The Kickstarted campaign runs for the next 28 days, and it already 30% funded. Support the project and improve your NPC game. 

NPC For Hire is a deck of 52 cards with beautiful hand-drawn portraits of fantasy folk. And as a complement to the deck, we created a companion app which can be found on the App Store and on the Play Store.

Check out the project here


----------

